# What is your dream bow?



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

carbon_kid said:


> Whats your dream bow?Mine is the mathews mustang.


With What?


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

The mustang is a great bow. Hope you get it. I already got my dream bow now. Check the sig.:cocktail:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

my dream bow would be a black widow recurve


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

stickbow hunter said:


> my dream bow would be a black widow recurve


I shot one of them before and they are sweet. My buddy has one. That thing is freakin heavy compaired to any other recurve I ever shot.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Hoyt Helix /inferno
Hoyt G3 limbs 40 pounds 68 inches
Sureloc quest-X
full beiter stabiliser setup
x10 arrows
beiter plunger with a beiter clicker and an arrow rest 
:tongue:


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

my dream bow would be any one that holds and hits right on target, no matter how bad my form (etc.) is screwed up!! LOL :tongue: 
but seriously, I would have to go w/ the mustang 2.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

C'mon where are all the other recurver???


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

mathews swicthback xt riged out with spot hogg seven deadle pins sight with sight light asnd bracket with dove tail extension drop zone rests big dawg crabon stabilizer for 3d and and a big dawg the tracker stabilizer for hunting limbsavers bowjax string and cable dampeners


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

im going for the prestige.....


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

mine was my dream before i got it 04' xtec so far i have no deisire to buy a new one


----------



## archerykid (Jul 27, 2006)

In reality, Parker Buckshot might be my next bow, but I want a Mathews Prestige


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm buying it this weekend Mathews apex,red, with a sure-loc supreme scope, trophy tacker rest and super stix stabilizer


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

ok lucky lol ^


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i would like a copper martin razor x elite with superstick stabalizer and the nitrious cames with a goldkey protuner rest


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I have most of my dream setup but here it is:

Black Hoyt Helix
Hoyt G3 limbs 35 pounds
Silver Shibuya Ultima RC sight
Full Easton stabiliser setup
Easton x10 arrows
Spigarelli Secur Button plunger
Cavalier Free Flyte Elite arrow rest
Cavalier clicker
 :thumb: :biggrin1:


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm, well I like my matrix alot, but I'd sure like a PSE.

PSE X-Factor in grey color,
PSE X-Pression limbs,
Sure-Loc Quest X sight,
Beiter Centralizer,
Beiter Plunger,
ARE Rest,
Beiter Clicker


----------



## PennArcher (Aug 1, 2006)

Bowtech!!!


----------



## Flamer (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine would be a *Bowtech*


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hoyt ultra elite green fusion
xt3000 limbs
vapor trail strings and cables
copper john ants evo2
carbon express line jammers/carbon express medallions
trophy taker rest
Stan super x trio
big dawg stab.


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

hoyt helix blue fusion
hoyt g3 limbs
all the easton stabilisers
x10 arrows
shibuya sight 520 in blue
beiter rest. clicker, and plunger


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

EC0003 said:


> I'm buying it this weekend Mathews apex,red, with a sure-loc supreme scope, trophy tacker rest and super stix stabilizer


Just came in last weekend


----------



## darksidedsam (Aug 23, 2006)

A ROMAN BALLISTA!!!
(shoots spear sized arrows and is for killing rows of people) lol


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

i would love to a a darton maverick:wink:


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

bowtech tribute black marble:ionadized cams, superstix stabilizer, toxiconics sight, trophy taker pronghorn rest

my dream bow


----------

